# Price, 28bhs, 28rss, Or 28rsds



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

My wife and I are looking to buy our first Outback, but we have had trouble deciding which direction to go. 28bhs, 28rss, or 28rsds. We have two you boys and are looking for several years of fun. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Also any input on the best deals would be helpful. We live in SE South Dakota. Thanks for an input.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Bull Elk,

And welcome to Outbacker's.








Looks like you have already made the most important decision...to get an Outback! Whoo Hoo!

I can shorten your short list a little more for you. Assuming you are looking at a new TT, you can cross the 28RS-S off your list. With the introduction of the 28RS-DS, it is now discontinued.

If you are not looking for a new TT, well...then...
Never mind!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Bull Elk! Welcome to the Outbackers. We've had our 28RSS for the past year and really enjoyed it, good floorplan and layout. That said the new 28RSDS sounds nice, the only concern I have is somebody said there is carpet around the dinette now. One of the pluses of the 28RSS was the vinyl, and ability to keep things clean easily. I do like the idea of having access to the dinette when the camper is turtled up though. It really does make more sense to me, plus gives you more room I think. Having the dinette at the back, by the TV spot doesn't make as much sense as the couch. I really like the quad bunks, makes it nice when friends come along or just for extra storage locations, but I will say the walk around queen beds are nice too. Its a tough call. I would suggest taking the whole family and visiting each of the floorplans, try to spend a while in each not the normal 5 minutes. See how it feels in each of them, and of course what the kids think about the bunks.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Welcome Bull Elk-

We just got the 28rsds last week!! The floor plan is great!! I also have two kids, and we decided that the extra room in the 28rsds was pretty important. Like Y-Guy, the extra storage, and room for friends was a big plus. I find it a huge inconvenience to drop the table, etc. for extra sleeping room, so I guess it depends how often you'll have extra guests.

Best of luck with you decision, and you'll truely enjoy the Outback series!!

Ron


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome,

I just bought a 28RSS in Sept. '04 and have really enjoyed it thus far! I do like the ease of cleaning the vinyl floor, however I really like the set up in the rsds. I look at is like this you can't go wrong with either.

My only hesitation on the 28BHS is the lack of 4 bunks. As has been stated earlier, the extra sleeping quarters/storage space is very handy!! Good luck on which ever decision you make!

Jason


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

One question is "What are you pulling it with?". If it is a 1/2 ton you will want to stick to the 28 BHS. If you have a truck that can handle a fifth wheel that opens up the possibilities.

Get a deck of cards and sit at the table. Which design makes sense when you eat? Watch TV? Read a book?

Will your kids get pretty big? The bunks fit a six footer pretty well. Much bigger and it is uncomfortable.

We love our 28 BHS. We pull with a 1/2 ton. Maybe we would have considered the fifth wheel if we had a bigger truck.

Reverie


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

We had the choice between a 2004 28RSS and a 2005 28RSDS, the price being about the same. We chose the 28RSDS as we think it will be a great advantage to have access to the dinette with the rear slide closed, so we can easily have a lunch while traveling.







Like YGuy said, we don't like the carpet under the table but we can deal with that.









Another difference between the 28RSS and 28RSDS: the slide-out tray has been replaced by a folding table, which is a nice idea because I would have removed the tray anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Reverie has some very good points.. How you and your family like to camp can dictate your floorplan. My kids bring friends with them on occasion and having the extra bunks is important to us. If not, then I would look at the queen in the BHS. It would be nice if my DW did not have to crawl over me everytime she needs to use the bathroom. There have been times when all four of us will grab a bunk in our 28rss and watch a movie in the bunkhouse.

It was also very important to us to not have to use either the couch or the dinette for sleeping. In our pop-up you could not get up early in the morning and move around without disturbing everyone. In our 28rss I can get up and go to the bathroom, make coffee, sit at the table or the couch and not wake anyone.

I do like the layout of the rsds better then the rss but to be honest we have never had a problem with the rss floorplan. During one outing when it was raining real bad we had our family and my sister-in-laws family in our 28rss and we were all comfortable. We had two on the queen slide watching TV, four at the table playing a game of risk, two on the couch chatting and two more in the bunkhouse watching a movie. To finish we really like the floorplan of the 28rss and not having the dinette across from the kitchen has not been a big deal for us. However, if I was buying today and had the choice between the two I would go with the 28rsds..

Good luck with your decesion.. In the end you will end up with a great TT.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

It is possible that you can get some good buying power on a 28RSS because it is going away. I hypothesize that Keystone has not updated their website to show the RSDS because they realize that most people will choose that floorplan. Find a dealer with a 28RSS on the lot and you can probably get a great deal. That said I bought a 28RSDS.

Jared


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey thanks to everyone for all the input about the different tt's. My wife and I will need to spend some time inside the units and decide what fits the best. I am leaning towards the 28rsds, but it might be hard to find. In any case, what sort of pricing should I be looking at. Most of these tt's seem to have an MSRP, give or take, around $25,000. What would be some suggestions for a target bottom dollar. We live in SE South Dakota. Thanks for any input.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Check the pricing for them at Lakeshore RV You will get a good idea on what the pricing can be. Add $1 a mile for shipping and that is about what you would get a t your local dealer if he were to give you his best price.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Bull Elk... we are in exactly the same boat... we have 4 kids and have decided that we REALLY love the RSDS.. having said that we currently have a deposit on one locally but I have been talking with Hunter at Lakeshore RV....the disparity in price is incredible.... we started at $24,800 with Equal-i-zer, RV kit and prep at our local dealer.... they dropped to $22,470... then $19,874... Hunter's price to start was $17,695 plus $450 for Husky hitch and brake controller installed... up from $17,283 about 3 weeks ago since the weather is getting nice out! Anyway... I have done a spreadsheet (I love the statistical analysis of this stuff) and have decided to go back to the local dealer with a price of $18,700 to include tax, title, tags, hitch, RV kit and prep. If they do not accept I am willing to drive 13 hours (spending $300 to get there and back) to save $700... I have a feeling that if we meet in the middle that we will strike a deal... more to follow as this unfolds...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Allsixofus, thanks for the input. I hope you have good luck with your local dealer. We put a deposit down locally for a price in between your local dealer price and what you want to offer them. I have seen some of the differences in the pricing, but I would not be willing to drive 13 hours for $1,000. If you figure time off and the current government mileage figure of $.405/mile, it is hard to make it work. At least by buying locally, you should have a better opportunity at service (not always the case). After reading about the goofy things that seem to go wrong with these trailers, that point is important to me. Anyhow, good luck and I hope we are boith true Outbackers in the near future.


----------

